# Quality around $400?



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'm looking into 9s around $400 and would appreciate some feedback. Right now I'm exploring fullsize options. 'Quality' is the word of the day. I'm looking for that 1 in a 100. I know there are lots of great guns in the $500-600 range, but we got to work with what we got. 

'Save up the cash and go with a Glock,' right? Hmm. I might consider a Glock 19 (used perhaps), but I couldn't stand the handle on the 17--bulky, uncomfortable, awkward. Yeah, I got small hands. I haven't got to hold a 19 yet. How is it compared to the 17? 

Right now I've got four guns in mind...
Ruger SR9
Bersa Thunder 9
Stoeger Cougar
Taurus 24/7

I am a little concerned about the reliability of the 24/7. I like it fine other that.
I haven't got to hold a Bersa yet. Anyone with small hands know a full size Bersa 9?
The Cougar looks like a fine choice minus the 32 ounce weight and a little thicker handle.

I'd appreciate your thoughts on these guns here. Own them, know them, shameless plug? Are there any others around this price that I should consider?

Thanks guys!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

You need to get to a shop and handle all of these firearms you're considering. It doesn't matter how we like them, if you don't like how they feel. The grip on the G19 will feel the same as the G17. Of those you have listed, the Stoeger Cougar would be my choice. I have one that my girlfriend picked out. It has 1400 flawless rounds through it, and is a great shooter for the money. The weight doesn't matter, and I would prefer a heavier firearm if it isn't to be a carry weapon.(?) Also, the XD9 can be had for about $400 and is a good option as well (yes, I own one).

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The attached link will take you to a thread on the 24/7 and shows the reason I chose this over several others as a new .40 home defense gun. With over 500 rounds through it, I definitely made the right choice. The grip is so good out of the box, I can't say enough about it. For the money, the Taurus has more important and quality features than any other gun.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15986


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

This is why God made gun shows.
You can fondle all you want.
If you're lucky they're side by side.

Of course you won't buy anything.

AFS


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

gun shows. iam like a kid in a candy store at one od the shows..


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

The Bersa is the only one I haven't got to handle. Question on the SR9... I got the play with the cougar and the SR9 side by side and the cougar felt beautiful. The slide was so light and smooth and the trigger wasn't bad. The SR9 on the other hand felt really sticky or rough. Is that just a function of a new polymer framed gun? Did yours loosen up and ride smooth after a couple hundred rounds?
Yeah, I'm also considering looking into compacts for carry. That might be the better option for a 9 auto. Supplement that with a 357 revolver and that might be the perfect kit...


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Save your milk money and pick up a Glock 19. I love mine!!!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

exercisemyright said:


> Right now I'm exploring fullsize options.
> 
> Yeah, I got small hands.


Neither the Cougar nor the Bersa are fullsize. You will either have to redefine your qualifications, or choose other options.

OTOH, a fullsize handgun does not make sense for someone with small hands. You should explore pistols with smaller grip diameters, especially ones with interchangeable backstraps if you can swing the cost. A good choice in your price range is the Kahr CW9. Small grip size, small enough to conceal if you want, but still large enough to shoot comfortably at the range. I have two girlfriends that love theirs....

PhilR.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Also, the XD9 can be had for about $400 and is a good option as well (yes, I own one).
> 
> -Jeff-


If you can find it at $400, kudos.....and jump on it. I wish I could have saved that $140 extra when I bought mine.:smt022 The XD9 is great!

For the prices I found in my search this past October, the Ruger P95 should go on your list. Its a solid performer in the $300 to $350 price range. If not for the back order issues I was running into in October....I'd probably own that gun now.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

S&W Sigma 
Ruger
Bersa (MY choice)
Stoeger
Hi Point
Or your options are greatly expanded if you would consider a used gun.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't forget to look into the Sig P6. Its a Sig that goes for under $400. Terrible double action, acceptable single action . . . accuracy that comes with the Sig reputation.


----------



## OFFICER45 (Jan 14, 2009)

*High point???????????*

Who would possibly want a high point? Lol


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Stoeger Cougar. I bought it around Thanksgiving for $429. I watched the price climb from about $350. I was indecisive about buying it, even though I was sold on it when it was made by Beretta. I read a lot about it & decided to take the plunge. I have about 400 rounds through it so far - w/o failure. I think it is very well made, feels great in my hand, is accurate, and has been reliable so far. Based on what I mentioned above, I think it is a great gun, especially for the money. 

I also have a Sig P6. I bought it for about 300, plus an extra magazine at the purchase time. I love it too, and have no regrets about the purchase. 

I would suggest you look closely at the Cougar. As you will read elsewhere, it has to feel right to you.


----------



## Dropshot (Nov 13, 2008)

I shot the SR9 and the Cougar, and liked both. I did appreciate the fact that the Rugerr was made in the USA.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I would not rule out the Taurus PT92. They are 400.00 new here.


----------



## inspyrd (Dec 31, 2008)

I will second the P6. It was my first 9MM and my first Sig. Can't beat Sig quality for a price around $325.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Stoeger Cougar*

The Cougar is an excellent choice, reliable, accurate, economical. While it may not be "full size" by some standards, barrel length to be specific, it has a lot in common with the 92/96, I put an Elite II extended mag release in my Cougar for a 92/96. General action and controls the same as well. I realize the Cougar has a short sight radius, but mine at least is astoundingly accurate. It's hard to believe how much so. Mine's in .40 S&W and I use it as a BUG and truck gun. Never had a hiccup with it.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't argue with the Bersa or the Stoeger. I would urge you to also consider used options which will open up a much bigger world of possibilities. Then it's a matter of what do I really want and like versus what can I afford. $400 is enough to get a good used weapon especially at a gun show as was mentioned. Carried a lot shot very little police trade in's can be great finds in Sig, Glock, Beretta & S&W brands. On your list, I agree the Stoeger won't disappoint.


----------



## brif (Jan 25, 2009)

Of the models listed by the original poster, I would go with the stoeger. I personally would be looking for a used gun. With some time looking, you always run into something that wasn't used much by someone that needs the cash or see's something they just can't live without and trades in. In my neck of the woods, I have seen new xd's and m&p's in the $450 price range with some of the promotions going on.


----------

